# An Intresting Adobe Reader Problem



## HarleyiteKaty (Nov 5, 2007)

In Abobe Reader there is a tool bar at the top and one of the buttons is for Email. If you click on this is should bring you to your Default email client (i.e. Outlook or Thunderbird). On one of my PCs i can log on as my domain Administrator and this works fine. For this computer i use Outlook 2003 and Abobe Reader 2008. If i log out of my administrator and log in as one of my Users on the same computer it doesn't work, i get an error in Adobe Reader that say "an error has occurred while sending an this email". i gave this user all of the domain and local Admin privileges and that didn't change anything. I Googled the vague error and found nothing either. The PC is Windows XP and uses Firefox for the Internet.
I have spoken to a bunch of different professionals, and obviously my next step will be to call Adobe help desk for $300 an hour but i wanted to try here first because you guys tend to know more then adobe anyway!
Please help, SOOOO frustrating!!


----------



## cherry pie (Jun 4, 2007)

HarleyiteKaty,
I've looked into adobe reader (I also have 8) and I couldn't find the button you're talking about. Can you figure out what this tool bar is?

There is an option under the (file) menu called (Attach to email...) which does what you mentioned. can you try this option under the users login and see if it generates the same error?


----------



## HarleyiteKaty (Nov 5, 2007)

i may have set it up so its a shortcut and its just not a shortcut one yours, but i did try manually going to menu and putting attach to email, and it does generate the same error


----------



## cherry pie (Jun 4, 2007)

I think this error may occur if the acrobat is not recognizing the default mail client (attempting to use a different mail client for example Windows Mail)

You can change this from the registry, but careful when you edit the registry so you don't mess up things with the system

in the registry go to HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Clients\Mail double click the (default) value and make sure it displays the correct client (of MS outlook the value should be _Microsoft Outlook_)

And make sure the mail client is actually setup correctly and working for this user's profile

Hope this helps


----------



## HarleyiteKaty (Nov 5, 2007)

nope that didnt work. it was already to set to outlook and the mail client is set up correctly, she uses it on a daily basis


----------



## HarleyiteKaty (Nov 5, 2007)

bump


----------



## HarleyiteKaty (Nov 5, 2007)

bump


----------

